

The Quackwatch guy is exposed as a fraud - charlieflowers
http://subversivethinking.blogspot.com/2008/12/skeptic-stephen-barret-of-quackwatchorg.html

======
getonit
He may well be, but I will investigate elsewhere, I think. The tone of this
article gives me very little confidence in the substance of it.

